# E code clarification



## sam_son  (Feb 29, 2008)

can any body clarify me about E code to use when a patient came to ER with no complaint , she is pregnant undergone motor vehicle accident do we use V71.4, V22.2and do we need to use E812.X.


----------



## mmelcam (Feb 29, 2008)

I would difinitely use the E code for the motor vehicle accident. The more diagnosis codes to describe the visit the better.


----------



## MishCPC (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree. Use the E code.

The evaluation due to the motor vehicle accident was the main reason the patient came to ER.  It paints the picture for the insurance company as to why the patient presented to ER.


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 29, 2008)

You want to read your  ICD9 guidelines...I even sent a letter to AHA and the response is that you must code the dx as a complication of pregnancy UNLESS the physician specifically documents it is NOT a complication of the pregnancy.

Yes, this seems backwards, but that's the way the coding guidelines work, and yes, use the E code.

thanks
Tina


----------



## sam_son  (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank  you very much to every one clarify me on E code


----------

